# Ode to Bailey



## Samara (Mar 14, 2012)

My first rabbit passed away in early 2011, before I joined the forum. I wanted to post a tribute to him. 

He was a rescued standard red rex. He was a house bunny and our family's mascot. God I miss him. 







Binky free, buddy. You're the reason I have Gubs and Molly in my life now. :hug: Thanks for opening the door for me. 


























God..you were so fat. I'm so, so sorry.










But let's face it...you always stole unsuspecting sandwich bread. 




























Thank you for being my friend. 






:hearts::thumbup


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aww! those are great pictures. Im so sorry for your loss. Binky free! I love Rex's. I have a female.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful photos, what incredible memories.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 14, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. The pictures of him are precious. I absolutely love the third and the fifth one where you two took a pic together. I love how he closed his eyes. He looked so happy. 
RIP, little one. :rose:


----------



## Samara (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 14, 2012)

We're so sorry you had to say goodbye to your beautiful bunny.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 14, 2012)

In a couple of the outdoor ones he looks like a squirrel with long ears.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 15, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey. But he gave you something that will last a lifetime. The love of Rabbits! This can never be found in a book. 

Love that last pic. Truly shows the bond you both so lovingly nurtured.

I wish people would realize how special these little creatures are. 

K


----------



## Samara (Mar 15, 2012)

:big kiss:

I'm so glad to have found this forum. The support is amazing and there's always something new to learn and pictures to squee at. 

I'm glad I had a place to make an ode to Bails. He was a champ. When I miss him terribly I spend time with my current wee bubs and it helps build the bond with them. 

WOO RABBITS!!!! 

:yahoo:


----------



## Samara (Mar 15, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> In a couple of the outdoor ones he looks like a squirrel with long ears.



There's no doubt in my mind he would have gobbled peanuts if they had ever been offered!


----------

